# Green Russian "Russian Rocket"



## chongmagic (Jan 11, 2020)

Never built a Big Muff before, well not one of the original circuits. I have always heard good things about the Green Russian version, and it doesn't disappoint. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## mywmyw (Jan 11, 2020)

another tidy build! where did you source that ribbon cable for the footswitch btw?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 11, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> another tidy build! where did you source that ribbon cable for the footswitch btw?



Looks like the stuff fuzzdog sells









						Direct-Connect pre-stripped ribbon cables, 4, 6, 7 and 9way
					

4-way and 6-way ribbon connectors to match up with the 3PDT Direct-Connect Daughterboard and compatible kit PCBs. 7-way connector is available for the Gimp FX Ultr-Fk pcb set. 9-way goes with the FuzzPup 3-Pot Daughterboard. 2' lengths of 0.1 (2.54mm) pitch, 24AWG wires, stripped at both ends...




					shop.pedalparts.co.uk
				




I just bought some 3M 8124/04-100 from DigiKey which I’m hoping is basically the same stuff. Will find out when it arrives soon.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 11, 2020)

I actually bought some 8 conductor ribbon cable from Mouser and cut it in half. But Nostradoomus is right i have bought some from Fuzzdog too.


----------



## Barry (Jan 11, 2020)

Good looking build and great graphics!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah, bitchen graphics.


----------



## zgrav (Jan 12, 2020)

very fun case design.  reminds me of a really cool pinball table.


----------



## Caedarn (Jan 12, 2020)

Great looking build.  Love the graphics.  I recently built a Green Russian also, and absolutely love the sound.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 13, 2020)

Yea man !


----------

